# I've got a secret...



## PArescueEMT (Jun 19, 2005)

and if i tell the Capt might kill me.


Can i get some assistance from her cronies in protecting me?


----------



## rescuecpt (Jun 19, 2005)

Ok, Zak's BIG secret is that I'm dating one of my FORMER CC instructors.  I graduated from CC MORE THAN 1 year ago, and I don't take CME classes taught by this instructor.  And we didn't even start talking until recently.  OH, and the other thing Zak was all up in arms about is the fact that I'm 27 and the guy is 32.  Big whoop.


----------



## Stevo (Jun 19, 2005)

fer _crisssakes_, get a room...._oh wait!_ we're in a room!   B) 

~S~


----------



## PArescueEMT (Jun 19, 2005)

after she was playing the part of the pot... i'm hoping to go out with a gril (who is joining the forum as i type) who is closer to my age then the capt's other half...






So Erika....


----------



## Stevo (Jun 19, 2005)

well you should alwyas remember a womans_ b-day_, but never her _age_ ....


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PArescueEMT_@Jun 19 2005, 03:53 PM
> * after she was playing the part of the pot... i'm hoping to go out with a gril (who is joining the forum as i type) who is closer to my age then the capt's other half...
> 
> 
> ...


 The Pot?


----------



## vtemti (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt_@Jun 19 2005, 04:49 PM
> * I'm 27 and the guy is 32. *


 Big deal. I'm 45, so what is the problem? Oh yeah, I wanted to hit on you!!! 

Oh well, late as usual.


----------



## Summit (Jun 19, 2005)

5 years difference isn't killer. 10 is. 

lets see some pictures of you and your boyfriend, Erika


----------



## rescuecpt (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Summit_@Jun 19 2005, 05:02 PM
> * 5 years difference isn't killer. 10 is.
> 
> lets see some pictures of you and your boyfriend, Erika  *


 the only pic we have so far, we were both so drunk we don't even look like ourselves... lol    i'll show you some as soon as i get them.


----------



## CodeSurfer (Jun 20, 2005)

Cats out of the bag now!


----------



## rescuecpt (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CodeSurfer_@Jun 20 2005, 12:52 AM
> * Cats out of the bag now! *


 There was no cat in the bag!  This isn't a big deal!


----------



## vtemti (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt+Jun 20 2005, 09:39 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (rescuecpt @ Jun 20 2005, 09:39 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-CodeSurfer_@Jun 20 2005, 12:52 AM
> * Cats out of the bag now! *


There was no cat in the bag!  This isn't a big deal! [/b][/quote]
This group can make a big thing out of a small one, no matter what the subject. Need to have a little fun once-in-a-while.


----------



## 007medic (Jun 20, 2005)

Don't sweat the small stuff!! Age should not matter within reason. My hubby is 9 years older than me. As long as you are not currently breaking any rules don't worry! Have fun! Be careful though, don't let a bump in the new relationship ruin a friendship!


----------



## rescuecpt (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 007medic_@Jun 20 2005, 09:27 AM
> * Don't sweat the small stuff!! Age should not matter within reason. My hubby is 9 years older than me. As long as you are not currently breaking any rules don't worry! Have fun! Be careful though, don't let a bump in the new relationship ruin a friendship! *


 My parents are 11 years apart, age means nothing.  The point i was trying to tell Zak was that age differences mean more when you're younger, but not so much as you get older.

Don't worry kids, this isn't the first older guy I've dated.  And he's not "older" anyways!  He's in his early 30's!  SHEESH.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PArescueEMT_@Jun 19 2005, 01:53 PM
> *i'm hoping to go out with a gril (who is joining the forum as i type) *


Charcoal or propane?


----------



## vtemti (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ffemt8978+Jun 20 2005, 12:09 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ffemt8978 @ Jun 20 2005, 12:09 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-PArescueEMT_@Jun 19 2005, 01:53 PM
> *i'm hoping to go out with a gril (who is joining the forum as i type) *


Charcoal or propane?   [/b][/quote]
 Charbroil or Weber?


----------



## Jon (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ffemt8978+Jun 20 2005, 12:09 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ffemt8978 @ Jun 20 2005, 12:09 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-PArescueEMT_@Jun 19 2005, 01:53 PM
> *i'm hoping to go out with a gril (who is joining the forum as i type) *


Charcoal or propane?   [/b][/quote]
 LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!

Zak, you Bleeping moron.....


the fourm will now "girll" you for the details...


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+Jun 20 2005, 06:48 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ Jun 20 2005, 06:48 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!

Zak, you Bleeping moron.....


the fourm will now "girll" you for the details... [/b][/quote]
 Girll him?


----------



## Phridae (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+Jun 20 2005, 06:48 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ Jun 20 2005, 06:48 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!

Zak, you Bleeping moron.....


the fourm will now "girll" you for the details... [/b][/quote]
 I like to think of Jon as free entertainment...


----------



## PArescueEMT (Jun 21, 2005)

wasn't it said.... "you'll be fine if the first letter, and the last letter are in the same place."

jon... you never have any room to talk... if it weren't for computers, no one would be able to understand you.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 21, 2005)

I knew what he meant.

I just wanted the extra post.


----------



## daemonicusxx (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ffemt8978+Jun 20 2005, 11:09 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ffemt8978 @ Jun 20 2005, 11:09 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-PArescueEMT_@Jun 19 2005, 01:53 PM
> *i'm hoping to go out with a gril (who is joining the forum as i type) *


Charcoal or propane?   [/b][/quote]
 could he have been talking about what you show when you smile?


----------



## PArescueEMT (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by daemonicusxx+Jun 21 2005, 07:08 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (daemonicusxx @ Jun 21 2005, 07:08 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


could he have been talking about what you show when you smile? [/b][/quote]
 ouch... i will have you know that i have a nice set of teeth.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PArescueEMT_@Jun 21 2005, 06:14 PM
> * i will have you know that i have a nice set of teeth. *


 Where did you buy them?


----------



## Jon (Jun 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Phridae+Jun 21 2005, 01:12 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Phridae @ Jun 21 2005, 01:12 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like to think of Jon as free entertainment... [/b][/quote]
 I was joking about Zak's misspelling - we would "Grill" him for details....


----------



## PArescueEMT (Jun 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+Jun 21 2005, 10:45 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ Jun 21 2005, 10:45 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-PArescueEMT_@Jun 21 2005, 06:14 PM
> * i will have you know that i have a nice set of teeth. *


Where did you buy them? [/b][/quote]
 i actually got them at a garage sale... the only problem is that the darn things have never fit right...


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PArescueEMT+Jun 23 2005, 06:09 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (PArescueEMT @ Jun 23 2005, 06:09 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i actually got them at a garage sale... the only problem is that the darn things have never fit right... [/b][/quote]
 Use a hammer...


----------



## PArescueEMT (Jun 23, 2005)

but then they wouldn't look as nice...


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PArescueEMT_@Jun 23 2005, 06:06 PM
> * but then they wouldn't look as nice... *


 Super glue and chicklets.


----------



## CodeSurfer (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+Jun 23 2005, 10:23 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ Jun 23 2005, 10:23 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-PArescueEMT_@Jun 23 2005, 06:06 PM
> * but then they wouldn't look as nice... *


Super glue and chicklets. [/b][/quote]
 just take some Fukitol and throw the teeth away.


----------



## MMiz (Jun 24, 2005)

This is great.  I'm gone for a few days and capt' has a new man, Zak has a new grill, and Jon... is Jon.

Good stuff, I want to see pictures, especially of this new grill.  Does it have one of those fancy stove burners on the side?


----------



## PArescueEMT (Jun 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CodeSurfer+Jun 24 2005, 02:41 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (CodeSurfer @ Jun 24 2005, 02:41 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just take some Fukitol and throw the teeth away. [/b][/quote]
 i have an adverse reaction to that... it involves criminal charges, and the word "serial" somewhere in there... not a good thing h34r:


----------



## vtemti (Jun 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PArescueEMT+Jun 25 2005, 12:47 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (PArescueEMT @ Jun 25 2005, 12:47 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have an adverse reaction to that... it involves criminal charges, and the word "serial" somewhere in there... not a good thing h34r: [/b][/quote]
 OK then, It's settled. We will all contribute to making a new set for you in Orlando.


----------



## Summit (Jun 25, 2005)

Ya! Where are the pics?


----------



## Jon (Jun 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MMiz_@Jun 24 2005, 03:58 AM
> * and Jon... is Jon.
> *


 Hey!


----------



## Jon (Jun 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PArescueEMT+Jun 25 2005, 12:47 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (PArescueEMT @ Jun 25 2005, 12:47 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have an adverse reaction to that... it involves criminal charges, and the word "serial" somewhere in there... not a good thing h34r: [/b][/quote]
 cereal???? were you stealing from grocery stores to pay for your meds?????


----------



## PArescueEMT (Jun 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@Jun 25 2005, 11:17 AM
> * cereal???? were you stealing from grocery stores to pay for your meds????? *


 *pats jon on the head*

there there poor baby medic


----------



## PArescueEMT (Jun 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Summit_@Jun 25 2005, 11:16 AM
> * Ya! Where are the pics? *


 i still haven't finished off the camera... i'll put them up as soon as i can


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+Jun 25 2005, 10:17 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ Jun 25 2005, 10:17 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cereal???? were you stealing from grocery stores to pay for your meds????? [/b][/quote]
 I'm sure he saved some Boo Berry for ya.


----------



## PArescueEMT (Jun 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+Jun 25 2005, 11:38 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ Jun 25 2005, 11:38 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure he saved some Boo Berry for ya. [/b][/quote]
 whoa... talk about going back in time...

you could have also mentioned Franken Berry too


----------



## vtemti (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PArescueEMT+Jun 25 2005, 11:42 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (PArescueEMT @ Jun 25 2005, 11:42 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whoa... talk about going back in time...

you could have also mentioned Franken Berry too [/b][/quote]
 or my favorite, Count Chocula.


----------



## PArescueEMT (Jun 26, 2005)

well... Count Chocula is still marketed in this area around "El Dia de los Muertes"


----------



## vtemti (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PArescueEMT_@Jun 26 2005, 09:09 PM
> * well... Count Chocula is still marketed in this area around "El Dia de los Muertes" *


 Munchies for the bar?


----------



## CodeSurfer (Jun 28, 2005)

My favorite cereal at the moment is still Kix!!!!


----------



## medic03 (Jun 28, 2005)

Hey, you cheating on me Erika?  :huh: I'm stuck sitting medical control and i find out your dating behind my back? u better fix me up now with that girl you were telling me about  :unsure:


----------



## rescuecpt (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by medic03_@Jun 28 2005, 05:30 AM
> * Hey, you cheating on me Erika? :huh: I'm stuck sitting medical control and i find out your dating behind my back? u better fix me up now with that girl you were telling me about :unsure: *


Working on it.  

And PS - you KNOW I'm dating - I told you!


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt+Jun 28 2005, 06:34 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (rescuecpt @ Jun 28 2005, 06:34 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-medic03_@Jun 28 2005, 05:30 AM
> * Hey, you cheating on me Erika? :huh: I'm stuck sitting medical control and i find out your dating behind my back? u better fix me up now with that girl you were telling me about :unsure: *


Working on it.  

And PS - you KNOW I'm dating - I told you! [/b][/quote]
 So would that be "under his nose behind his back"?   

(God, I'm in a mood today.   )


----------



## rescuecpt (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SafetyPro_@Jun 28 2005, 12:49 PM
> * So would that be "under his nose behind his back"?
> 
> (God, I'm in a mood today.   ) *


 It's not behind his back!!!


----------



## Summit (Jun 28, 2005)

Still waiting for pictures of Erika and her man!

Here's CO and I


----------



## Wingnut (Jun 28, 2005)

Awww you too are so cute!   Well we should make everybody do it then, start posting your couple pics... And for those that are single, a pic of you with your pet, or mom, or hand...


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wingnut_@Jun 28 2005, 01:17 PM
> * And for those that are single, a pic of you with your (...) hand...   *


 That's just so wrong.  :lol:


----------



## vtemti (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wingnut_@Jun 28 2005, 04:17 PM
> * Awww you too are so cute!   Well we should make everybody do it then, start posting your couple pics... And for those that are single, a pic of you with your pet, or mom, or hand...   *


 or favorite toy?


----------



## Wingnut (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vtemti+Jun 28 2005, 04:45 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (vtemti @ Jun 28 2005, 04:45 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Wingnut_@Jun 28 2005, 04:17 PM
> * Awww you too are so cute!  Well we should make everybody do it then, start posting your couple pics... And for those that are single, a pic of you with your pet, or mom, or hand...  *


or favorite toy? [/b][/quote]
 Not that it didn't cross my mind, but I didn't think it would pass for a decent pic on the board. Besides, toys aren't just for the single.


----------



## vtemti (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wingnut+Jun 28 2005, 07:03 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Wingnut @ Jun 28 2005, 07:03 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not that it didn't cross my mind, but I didn't think it would pass for a decent pic on the board. Besides, toys aren't just for the single. [/b][/quote]
 Git ur mind out of the gutter. I was thinking of our Zoll M-series.


----------



## Stevo (Jun 29, 2005)

may you have many strong bambinos....


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jun 29, 2005)

Since I know them.. I won't say it.. but closely observe the pic....LOL

Be safe, 
Ridryder 911


----------



## vtemti (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ridryder911_@Jun 29 2005, 07:59 PM
> * Since I know them.. I won't say it.. but closely observe the pic....LOL
> 
> Be safe,
> Ridryder 911 *


 The "under the table" thing. I saw that!


----------



## Phridae (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ridryder911_@Jun 29 2005, 06:59 PM
> * Since I know them.. I won't say it.. but closely observe the pic....LOL
> 
> Be safe,
> Ridryder 911 *


  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Wingnut (Jun 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Phridae+Jun 29 2005, 09:14 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Phridae @ Jun 29 2005, 09:14 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Ridryder911_@Jun 29 2005, 06:59 PM
> * Since I know them.. I won't say it.. but closely observe the pic....LOL
> 
> Be safe,
> Ridryder 911 *


:lol:  :lol: [/b][/quote]
 LMAO!!!


----------



## rescuecpt (Jul 4, 2005)

Here's a pic for all of you... it's me, my guy, and my baby medic.





L to R:  Nathaniel, Erika, Baby Medic (Matt)


And here is my guy & I after this morning's parade:


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 4, 2005)

The two patches on one arm makes me think of the local companies. They sew every patch they get on their uniforms.. I swear, it looks like a girl scout uniform. The chief has an EMT patch on the left and right arms, DOH Rescue on the left and right, CPR on the right chest, AED on the left chest, LifeLion patch on the right pocket, Dept. of Forestry on the right pocket, FF1 Patch on the right under the pocket, and finally the FD patch on the right side under the pocket. Others have even more. Why don't they just sew them all on the back, in order of importance...


----------



## rescuecpt (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@Jul 4 2005, 09:12 PM
> * The two patches on one arm makes me think of the local companies. They sew every patch they get on their uniforms.. I swear, it looks like a girl scout uniform. The chief has an EMT patch on the left and right arms, DOH Rescue on the left and right, CPR on the right chest, AED on the left chest, LifeLion patch on the right pocket, Dept. of Forestry on the right pocket, FF1 Patch on the right under the pocket, and finally the FD patch on the right side under the pocket. Others have even more. Why don't they just sew them all on the back, in order of importance... *


LOL.  We have the American Flag on the left arm, the Department patch on the right, and your rank & serial (cert level) below that.  Our summer class A is white shirt, hat, uniform pants, parade shoes.

Our full class A includes the jacket, tie, and gloves.  The Jacket only has the fancy Department patch on the left and the rank & file on the right.  We wear American Flag pins above our badge.

My Captain's pins have screws instead of pins so I can't wear them with my white shirt, so instead I have the AEMT pins, since it says Captain on my badge.


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Jul 5, 2005)

We wear the department patch on the left shoulder and optionally, either the LA County EMT patch or the National Firefighters 9-11 Memorial Patch on the right (I have the flag). Yes, I know that makes the flag "fly" the wrong way, but the department patch is required to be on the left (standard for all departments in the area). Only Engineers and above wear collar brass. Navy blue year-round, though Chief's can wear white (the BCs usually wear blue though).

We don't wear any patches on our dress uniforms...seems to be the norm around here. Just rank stripes on the sleeves, badge, nametag and collar brass as above.


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt_@Jul 4 2005, 06:21 PM
> * And here is my guy & I after this morning's parade:
> 
> 
> ...


 Awww, what a cute couple!


----------



## rescuecpt (Jul 5, 2005)

Thanks.  

Since he was one of my CC instructors I've been hearing various renditions of "hot for teacher" as people find out we're together...  hehehe..


----------



## vtemti (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt_@Jul 5 2005, 12:43 PM
> * Thanks.
> 
> Since he was one of my CC instructors I've been hearing various renditions of "hot for teacher" as people find out we're together...  hehehe.. *


 Awesome Video 

Well being an on call service we don't wear uni's for calls. Closest we get is a department tee shirt or sweat shirt. We do have dress uni's for special details though, lt. blue uniform shirt with american flag left shoulder, dept. patch on the right, a name plate with cert level and serving since and a badge. Navy dress pants and black boots. Fairly simple.


----------

